

Average Appstore visit to Download rates? - sanketshahc

Anyone have any idea for average app store visit to download conversion rates?<p>What&#x27;s a good rate, what&#x27;s a bad rate?
======
julien_c
On the Apple Appstore, I've seen an average of around 30% App Store Views to
App Units (i.e. downloads) being typical.

Note that those figures are historically limited because before the launch of
iTunes Connect's App Analytics there was no way of knowing your number of
views.

Hope this helps!

